# Beware of the "2019 Annual Visitor Browser Opinion Survey" SCAM



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2019)

After several years I got 2 pop up ad scams; one for 2018 and one for 2019.

I have Firefox, and it even used the Firefox logo. But, I actually use Duck Duck Go quite a lot.

It offered me a chance to win a 999.00 I-phone for only *1$*. yes, dollar sign in the wrong place.
Of course it wanted my cc info. 

I did a check-

  "If you are asked to complete the survey  below "2019 Annual Visitor Survey" or "Browser Opinion survey" please  do not participate in it, because it is a trick to get online users to  purchase products, services, complete questionnaires or surveys, by  pretending to offer them rewards which are actual advertisements. The  fake Chrome Opinion Survey is not associated with Google and the website  that displays the survey will receive compensation for the products or  services that they have tricked online users into purchasing.

 Please continue reading below."

https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/...9-annual-visitor-browser-opinion-survey-scam/

I'm surprised it got through, since my free Windows Defender has been excellent so far. Firefox instructs to remove it from Add-Ons, but it isn't there. Hmmmm.

Here's a whole page or articles
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=2019+Annu...rowser+Opinion+survey&t=ffab&atb=v90-7&ia=web


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2019)

YW, Ken. I never get this stuff so I guess I'm making a big deal. Dunno how it got past my Ad Blocker either.

Just downloaded  free AVG anti-virus. Of course it will replace Windows Defender but it's better.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> It offered me a chance to win a 999.00 I-phone for only *1$*. yes, dollar sign in the wrong place.
> ..




About that misplaced $ sign ....  https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/11326/what-is-the-difference-between-20-and-20


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2019)

Interesting, Bonnie. Thanks.


----------

